# 2005 Yard Haunt



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

the pictures didn't turn out as well as i wanted but i'll post some for everyone to see

my witch and cauldron
















cemetary day and night
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y237/mike5567/daylightcemetary002resize.jpg


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

*still more pics*

front shot of the cemetary during the day








my FCG








and finally my barrel prop 
















thanks for looking cheers coffin_creature


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice! I love the lighting in your cemetery!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Great display.

Does the witch move? It looks great.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice work coffin_creature. I like the barrel prop. 

BTW, it already looks winter-like up in your area with the bare deciduous trees. Leaves will be falling here soon.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job c_c.


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks for all your comments in answer to your questions snow should be arriving any day now and yes the witch did stir her cauldron and do the chant from Mcbeth through speakers hidden under her dress. A big thank you again to Zombie-F for the how to on the thunder columns they were a huge success.
cheers coffin_creature


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey CC, Good mix of display and actual haunt, great work. I bet that toxic waste pop up got a few screams, lol. I'd kill for a haunt area so nice and large and flat, grrrrrrr.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

nice, i love it!

looks fantastic


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Cool display coffin_creature, thanks for sharing your pics. 
What did you use for the witch's cauldron? It's really neat and totally unique. The witch looks great by the way and I love the barrel prop. Nice work!


----------



## primalpanic (Mar 20, 2015)

Cemetery looks awesome. I am wanting a witch just like yours. I may have questions for you when I start building mine. Great job.


----------

